# Took up a new hobby...



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Deuce 30-30. Have fun here.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome to the group!*

I love this site -- I'm sure you will too! 

Just remember: deer hunting is hard!

See you around.

Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------

